
Ireland same-sex referendum set to approve gay marriage - wldlyinaccurate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32856232
======
yc1010
As a straight Irishman with a family and kids I am very happy that for once
there was such a large voter turnout for a referendum,especially among the
newly registered voters.

Of course I am also happy for the LGBT community since there is absolutely no
reason why people in a modern and progressive 21st century state should be
discriminated against based on their sexual preference. It just feels wrong.

Which brings me to the NO campaign that was run by the crazy religious fringe
that was downright disgusting, what sort of god preaches hate, inequality and
discrimination?

~~~
jacquesm
> what sort of god preaches hate, inequality and discrimination?

Gods, not many (I really don't believe they exist). People claiming to
represent god: many.

------
tiernano
Very great day for the Irish people, not straight and gay. Some numbers I have
heard so far: Dublin is around 70% yes. Heard 95% turnouts in some places in
the city. Think I have only heard of one constitution as a no. Most are at
least 51% yes, and mostly over 60. Very happy days!

------
s_kilk
Very glad to see this result, was worried I'd have to burn my passport if the
result was "No".

------
jstalin
Good for Ireland. I'm proud of you!

------
dogma1138
So no abortions but gay marriage are ok?

------
Oletros
Yes assess, and now like here in Spain, adoption

~~~
Macha
Gay couples could already adopt. There was something weird like only one of
them having legal rights, or that might have been in the case of surrogacy,
but now they count as a legally married couple that should be resolved.

~~~
Oletros
Then it is different that the situation in Spain, even when gay marriage was
legalised, the adoption was done only by one of them as a single.

The law had to be changed to have into account there was a couple and give the
child the protection if the legal progenitor died.

------
gauravnews12
I think, should not approve gay marriage.

~~~
burkesquires
Agreed. I pray they do not.

~~~
padraic7a
Well pray harder so!

I'm usually sceptical about patriotism but am very proud of Irish people
today.

Tiocfaidh ar grá!

